# Live From The Pop-Up Blind



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I just put an arrow in a nice muley. Giving him some time and then gonna go recover him. That 2 Blade Rage really must have done a number on him because he was bleeding like crazy.


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

nice, post up some pics when you recover him.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Glad someone seen something. I had pigs b4 daylight just as I was pulling bow up to climber. just couldnt make them out.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

On the way to the house. I'll post some pics when I get there.


----------

